# Psalm 147 - Jason Coghill



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;LB2efUp33B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB2efUp33B0[/video]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 7, 2008)

Very Nice. I really like that!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Very Nice. I really like that!



Praise ye the Lord; for it is good
praise to our God to sing:
For it is pleasant, and to praise
it is a comely thing.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 8, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Very Nice. I really like that!






VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Praise ye the Lord; for it is good
> praise to our God to sing:
> For it is pleasant, and to praise
> it is a comely thing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2008)

Reformation Songs


----------

